# 2 female rabbits humping and nipping, advice please!



## acjb007

My two female rabbbits are 14 weeks old now and I think starting to become sexual as they've been humping the last few days. I'm a bit worried as one of them took a chunk of fur out the other one and she now has a sore bit on her neck. They've been together since birth and have got on fine so far. Could they end up in a full on fight or is it just them growing up? Also, at what age can they be spayed? I know this will calm them down a bit. Many thanks!


----------



## helebelina

I don't think it's sexual :blush: it's more a case of they are establishing dominance. It's kind of a heirarchal thing to establish who's the dominant bunny in the relationship. Yes, it should calm down. My two were doing it all the time when I first got them (1 male, 1 female even though both neutered!)  but they never do it now. If the nipping gets too bad, you could try clapping or making a loud noise when they do it or saying No firmly, but more than likely it will calm down.


----------



## Karsie

Please be very carefull with this, i had 2 buns who we bought as females but turned out to be males, they started doing this about the same age, we thought they were just sorting out who was boss, it ended up in a massive fight, 1 bun with a horrible bite that required £150 of vets fees/surgery and we had to rehome the other as they couldnt be kept together and we didnt have enough space for 2 indoor cages.

Buns can and will fight to the death if they want


----------



## emzybabe

I would take your 2 to the vets together and just get them to double check they are both girls! get the vacs done at the same time and also find out about neutering. This will reduce any fight whether they turn out to be FF FM or MM


----------



## acjb007

I will take them to the vets ASAP but I've checked them and they're definitley females. I have two males that are kept seperatly and they never ever fight. I was warned by so many they would but a year later they still snuggle up togther and look out for each other. I heard females can be worse at fighting if kept together. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## emzybabe

my female is far more territorial, bitchy, nippy, stompy and generally a cow compared to my male, wouldnt swap her for the world tho. my nearest rescue also said they get far more older does than bucks too.


----------



## sullivan

My mate had this with her females around 15 weeks but she had them done and they seem to calm think it was hormones as they were trying to build nests etc and they got a bit nippy with her when she cleaned them out. There fine now i think the age is 6 months for getting done or so my friends vet suggested.


----------



## crofty

You need to get them spayed as long as they are mature enough and you have a good bunny savvy vet they will spay them from 4 months some vets wait until 6 months depends. Aslo 80% un-spayed does will develop cancer of the uterus. As for you males how old are they? I take it they arent neutered, be very very careful its highly likely they will fight, more than the does, especially if they can smell does. Ive known people not realise and kept un-neutered males together and come down to find one ripped apart.


----------

